# BOSE Headunit Issues



## Racmann (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi, 

I have a 1996 Nissan Maxima with a BOSE premium sound system in it. It worked fantastically up until about 2 years ago when CDs started skipping. 6 months after that, it wouldn't play CDs at all. The screen would read "Err" and the head unit was making weird noises. 6 months after that, the tape deck stopped working (I used an iPod Cassette Adaptor). A couple weeks ago the digital display went completely out. It's pitch black and wont show any information. The only thing the head unit is capable of doing anymore is playing the radio.

Given that the unit is 12 years old, fixing it seems silly. I'd like to replace it. Where can I find another head unit? I know Clarion makes the head unit, I tried calling just now but their "systems are down" AGAIN and their website is not in the least bit helpful. BOSE just directs me to Clarion. 
I've tried Ebay but haven't found an exact match for my head unit, maybe I'm not searching for it correctly.

If anyone has ANY idea where I can get my hands on a working, decent BOSE head unit for a 1996 Maxima, please let me know!!

Thanks guys!


----------

